# Suffix -ón



## dec-sev

Im Spanischen gibt es, so zu sagen, vergößernde Suffixe:
mujer -- mujer*ón*
caja -- caj*ón*
Im Deutschen weiß ich nur das Suffix _chen_, aber gibt es etwas Ähnliches dem Spanischen _on_? Wie bildet man die Wörter wie _mujerón_ oder _cajón_ auf Deutsch?


----------



## Azkorra

Gibt es m.W. nicht. Da muss man dann lexikalische Suffixe wie Riesen- (oder was auch immer gerade passt) verwenden.


----------



## Azkorra

Nachtrag: Cajón heißt im Deutschen einfach nur Schublade.


----------



## jester.

Azkorra said:


> Nachtrag: Cajón heißt im Deutschen einfach nur Schublade.



Nicht nur. Es heißt auch so viel wie "großer Kasten".


----------



## Dortmund

jester. said:


> Nicht nur. Es heißt auch so viel wie "großer Kasten".


 
Ich bin nicht einverstanden. Cajón auf Spanisch heisst nur Schublader.

En teoría también debería significar "caja grande", pero si tu dices "Cajón" nadie pensará en una caja grande sino en un Schublader.

Sorry: lo he escrito mal, es Schublade y no Schublader, pero lo demás es correcto


----------



## dec-sev

Azkorra said:


> Gibt es m.W. nicht. Da muss man dann lexikalische Suffixe wie Riesen- (oder was auch immer gerade passt) verwenden.


Also, was ist das Deutsche für _mujerón_? Riesen-Frau?


----------



## starrynightrhone

dec-sev said:


> Also, was ist das Deutsche für _mujerón_? Riesen-Frau?


 


Vielleicht eine sehr dicke oder eine sehr starke Frau?


----------



## dec-sev

starrynightrhone said:


> Vielleicht eine sehr dicke oder eine sehr starke Frau?


 
Ich glaube, dass _mujerón_ sehr große Frau ist.


----------



## starrynightrhone

dec-sev said:


> Ich glaube, dass _mujerón_ sehr große Frau ist.


 
Ich weiß es nicht, deshalb lasse ich mich gerne von dir überzeugen 

Ich kannte bisher nur die spanische Verkleinerungsform mit -ita, die, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, auf Deutsch mit -chen übersetzt wird.


----------



## jester.

Dortmund said:


> Ich bin nicht einverstanden. Cajón auf Spanisch heisst nur Schublader.
> 
> En teoría también debería significar "caja grande", pero si tu dices "Cajón" nadie pensará en una caja grande sino en un Schublader.



Entonces se trata de castellano suramericano.



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> *cajón**.*
> (Del aum. de _caja_).
> * 1.     * m. *caja*      (‖ recipiente para guardar o transportar algo).
> * 2.     * m. Receptáculo que se puede sacar y meter en un hueco determinado, al cual se ajusta, de un armario, una mesa, una cómoda u otro mueble.


----------



## Azkorra

dec-sev said:


> Ich glaube, dass _mujerón_ sehr große Frau ist.


 
Ja, das kann schon sein. Das kann man dann im Deutschen aber auch nur genau so wiedergeben.

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die spanischen Wörter, die auf -azo enden, um darzustellen, dass etwas besonders groß ist.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Azkorra said:


> Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die spanischen Wörter, die auf -azo enden, um darzustellen, dass etwas besonders groß ist.


 
Interessant, kannst du dafür vielleicht ein paar Beispiele nennen?

Ich hätte das einfach immer nur mit -isimo/ -isima gesagt? Gibt es hier Unterschiede in der Verwendung?


----------



## Azkorra

Auch hier möge man mich korrigieren, aber "ísimo,-a" verwendet man, soweit ich weiß, ausschließlich bei Adjektiven, z.B. bei _buenísimo_. 

Das Affix "-azo,-a" wird hingegen an Substantive angehängt, um z.B. eine besondere Größe oder Qualität auch linguistisch wiederzugeben, z.B. in _perrazo _(=großer Hund) oder dem von mir so oft gehörten _golazo_ (=Spitzentor (beim Fußball etc.)).

Aber auch Schläge oder andere gewaltsame Handlungen können hiermit ausgedrückt werden, z.B. in _puñetazo _oder _portazo._

Da ich noch keine URLs posten darf, gebe ich dir den Tipp, einfach nach _sufijo_ + -_azo_ zu googeln. Der erste Treffer sollte einer Seite des Centro Virtual Cervantes sein, die noch weitere Informationen und Beispiele bereithält.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Vielen Dank für die super Erklärung Azkorra! 

Werde gleich einmal nach dieser Seite googlen, die du mir empfohlen hast.


----------



## Tundra

dec-sev said:


> Also, was ist das Deutsche für _mujerón_? Riesen-Frau?


"Mujerón" auf Spanish bedeutet "wunderbare Frau" und nicht "riesige Frau" odes etwas ähnliches... Es ist wie "pedazo de mujer"... sehr sexy, unwiderstehlich, eine echte Frau.
Tschüss


----------



## starrynightrhone

Tundra said:


> "Mujerón" auf Spanish bedeutet "wunderbare Frau" und nicht "riesige Frau" odes etwas ähnliches... Es ist wie "pedazo de mujer"... sehr sexy, unwiderstehlich, eine echte Frau.
> Tschüss


 
Jetzt musste ich wirklich lachen, das ist ein schönes Fettnäpfchen für jeden Mann. Zumindest wenn man es auf Deutsch sagt, auf Spanisch würde sich ja jede Frau geschmeichelt fühlen


----------



## Tundra

Ja, wenn man "grosse Frau" sagen möchte, muss man "mujerona" oder "mujerzota" sagen.


----------

